# Looking for backstrap or loin cheese steak recipie



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I know I found one on here to use for a basis that I tried last year, I wrote down everything I added but dont remember what I used for common ingredients. Anybody got a cheese steak recipie from deer? I think it was sautead(sp?) meat with some french onion soup or packet mixed with some other spices and maybe swiss or montery jack that sounds good. Anyway, any ideas throw em at me!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...-steak-sandwiches-slobber-slobber-dang-60936/

PM Garbo.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think that was the one Thank you Sir


----------

